# Please help me...cant get rid of this message "welcome to nginx" on iphone 4s



## Gemini96

Excuse me, could you please help me to solve this problem?....i have bought new iphone 4s recently.. And it has jailbroken.. When i try downloading game with installous for the first time, it work perfectly... And after 2 or 3 days, when i try to download app from installous, it always appear "welcome to nginx" but it only appear everytime i open "www.filedude.com" , it doesnt appear on the other website such as www.mediafire.com....
Thanks in the advance


----------



## dvk01

that is an error from the website & not from your Iphone
it means the website is broken 
this is not a malware issue so moved to phones forum, but you aren't going to get any help here with your attempts to download stolen & pirated software & games

This is now closed


----------

